# termit dies when running /bin/sh without a menu bar or scroll bar



## gdwatson (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm having an odd issue with termit, an X terminal program.  In the default configuration it runs fine; when I try to disable the menu bar or the scroll bar or both, running /bin/sh causes termit to immediately exit.  Running `termit -e /bin/csh` works fine, as do bash and zsh; the problem seems to be peculiar to termit and sh.

termit doesn't print anything to stdout or stderr, it doesn't dump core, and it doesn't exit with a nonzero exit status.  The terminal window simply flashes open and closed.  As best I can tell no shell prompt is displayed.  Here's a simple .config/termit/rc.lua to reproduce the problem:


```
defaults = {
    showScrollbar = false,
    hideMenubar = true
}
setOptions(defaults)
```

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE under VirtualBox, and the problem occurs when using 9.1-RELEASE packages and when using 9-STABLE packages.  Information or ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

Does the same here:
`termit -e /bin/sh` opens and immediately closes a window.
`termit -e /bin/csh` opens a terminal using csh.

This is on 9-STABLE from a few minutes ago, amd64.  Please enter a PR.


----------



## gdwatson (Apr 27, 2013)

Done.  Thank you much.


----------

